# Recommend me Nano Fish



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Can you recommend me a few small <1" nano fish that are pretty peacefull with each other and with other fish and that hang around mid to top level of tank.

The only one that comes to mind is the Corydoras Hastatus, and I would love to get some, but I donot know where.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

zfarsh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you recommend me a few small <1" nano fish that are pretty peacefull with each other and with other fish and that hang around mid to top level of tank.
> 
> ...


Celestial pearl danio, my favorite fish for nano tanks


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Rigio said:


> Celestial pearl danio, my favorite fish for nano tanks


Hi Rigio,

So just get female ones? I think females are less agressive towards each other, but never had them before.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

zfarsh said:


> Hi Rigio,
> 
> So just get female ones? I think females are less agressive towards each other, but never had them before.


Nah just no more than 6 together


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Saw some ember tetras at Menegerie the other week. One of the smallest fish in the hobby, looked OK to. Was maybe gonna get some, but I'd need a swarm and at $5 each couldn't afford to buy 20 of them.


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

CPD are very peaceful and shy. Expect them hide unless you have 20 or more. Gold ring and spotted Danios would fit the same bill but less shy in my experience. I've seen Chili Rasboras, they are even smaller than the Danios but I have no experience with them. microrasbora erythromicron, I have seen thme listed with the common name of green emerald rasboras but I see nothing green about them. If you can find them yellow/green neon rasboras I think would look great in a big school.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is a link i believe you might enjoy 

Nano Fishies


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Manhtu,

Thanks for that link, and your info. Do you own any Boraras urophthalmoides ??? Do you if they are peaceful, and where I can get some in the GTA?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Emerald Eye Rasboras. My fav nano fish


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Ryan, you are right, the Emerald Eye Rasboras looks fantastic. It is just that it can reach 1.5", and that is too big for my needs. At that size, I could just go with white clouds, but I find they need space, so I just keep those in my 75g tanks.

I am seriously considering a group of 5 - 6 females celestial rasboras, with maybe 1 male (or none). That, or just a couple (1 male and 1 female), x2 for my two tanks, and still look for something else, like the Cory Hastatus, or something else, that is max 3/4" (or 1") so I can have a goup of 5 - 6. Also, open to other suggestions, like tetras, if they stay small.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I am considering these two fish
Ember Tetras
Chili Rasboras (Boraras Brigittae)

Anyone kept either of these? Where could I get them?


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

zfarsh said:


> Ryan, you are right, the Emerald Eye Rasboras looks fantastic. It is just that it can reach 1.5", and that is too big for my needs. At that size, I could just go with white clouds, but I find they need space, so I just keep those in my 75g tanks.
> 
> I am seriously considering a group of 5 - 6 females celestial rasboras, with maybe 1 male (or none). That, or just a couple (1 male and 1 female), x2 for my two tanks, and still look for something else, like the Cory Hastatus, or something else, that is max 3/4" (or 1") so I can have a goup of 5 - 6. Also, open to other suggestions, like tetras, if they stay small.


if you like Tetra's you could get cardinal tetra's, I believe they are smaller than the neon tetra's.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Rigio said:


> if you like Tetra's you could get cardinal tetra's, I believe they are smaller than the neon tetra's.


i thought it was the other way around


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Kimchi24 said:


> i thought it was the other way around


I stand corrected, the neons are smaller but lose their color over time whereas cardinals retain it


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have ricefish in my ram tanks....they are basically surface eaters, but will eat mid column too and are very peaceful. They have blue shiny eyes that glow.... I also have Microrasboras Kubotai. Big Als had both a week or so ago.


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> I have ricefish in my ram tanks....they are basically surface eaters, but will eat mid column too and are very peaceful. They have blue shiny eyes that glow.... I also have Microrasboras Kubotai. Big Als had both a week or so ago.


What BA's. I have 3 Kubotai and I think all male. I want to breed this fish.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

got mine in Hamilton, but was in yesterday and they are all gone!

My ricefish are breeding!


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Bettaforu,

Thank you so much for the suggestions. The MicroRasbora Kubotai is this one right:

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/microdevario-kubotai/

So they only grow to 1 - 2 cm, that is perfect, and they school too and are not aggressive? If so, that is fantastic.

Do you have a heater for them, or do you keep it without. I would like to go without the heater if possible, so I can get it for 2 tanks instead of 1.

About the ricefish, I cant find anything about them. Do you have any links what they are? Do you know how big they grow? Are they school. Are they peacefull with other tiny fish? Do they need a heater?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes that is the Kubotai rasbora. Gets along with any fish, including my rams 

here is the link to the Japanese ricefish (Oryzias Latipes)

http://www.redorbit.com/education/r...nce_1/fish/1112666700/medaka-oryzias-latipes/

They are very cool fish, always swimming around the tank...they are not schooling fish but stay together much of the time.

My female had eggs encased in jelly hanging in bunches from her just the other day...now I don't see them so Im assuming they are laid on plants somewhere in my tank. Maybe the snails or YoYo loaches won't get them.

They have such cool electric blue eyes.

I did read that they don't need a heater, but as my tank is kept at 86F that may be why they are breeding.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

wow, thanks Bettaforu, I WANT BOTH these fishes. You just opened my doors to two desirable fish. Now where can i get them. Called BA Miss, and they said they seldom get these.


----------



## Mr. Scruples (Apr 20, 2012)

I have some of those rice fish -- they're absolutely lovely.

One of mine is_ constantly_ spawning, although I have yet to see the fruits of her labours (my fault, not hers .. ) They prefer the upper part of the tank, but they're quite happy to roam all over, and if I drop something like a slice of cucumber in the tank, they'll guard it like it's the holy grail until they've eaten it into a tattered green donut. They have a _ton_ of character (and their sexy-time dance is especially hilarious to watch -- very serious business).

In terms of growth: they start out a bit silvery/translucent, but seem to go a more opaque milky-white over time with that amazing blue eye, and their fins really fluff up nicely. All of mine are about 1.5" now after around two years.. I don't think they're going to go any larger.

Not really "nano" IMO, but could work as a smaller school (3 - 5) of 'accent' fish in a small tank, and highly recommended for how cool they are.

Smallest fish I've seen are chili rasboras. They had some at Menagerie last weekend.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Mr scruples, thanks for sharing that. I think at 1.5in, they are a bit large for a nano or 10 gallon tank, maybe 1 or 2 max, if that. Do you use a heater? They seem extremely beautiful, are they aggressive toward other fish or snails or shrimps, or even larger clumsy fish? For example, my minnows are not, but guppies can be sometimes, that is why i favor minnows, though not for small tanks, as they really need space. The other fish bettaforu mentioned seems perfect size to get a nice group size


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

BA in Hamilton had some...you can call them and ask if they will be ordering any more in.

Im up for more Kubotai if you call them.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Pet Paradise in the Millcroft plaza at Appleby and Upper Middle Road in Burlington has the Sparkling/Pygmy Gourami - Trichopsis pumila. A very colourful and peaceful little fish.


----------



## Mr. Scruples (Apr 20, 2012)

zfarsh said:


> Hi Mr scruples, thanks for sharing that. I think at 1.5in, they are a bit large for a nano or 10 gallon tank, maybe 1 or 2 max, if that. Do you use a heater? They seem extremely beautiful, are they aggressive toward other fish or snails or shrimps, or even larger clumsy fish? For example, my minnows are not, but guppies can be sometimes, that is why i favor minnows, though not for small tanks, as they really need space. The other fish bettaforu mentioned seems perfect size to get a nice group size


They haven't been particularly aggressive with anything in my tank (cardinals, sterbais, lambchops, featherfins, gertrudae, and a nerite snail), but they are a bit bossy and will chase off other fish who get too close to a prized snack. That said, some of my Gertrudae are nearly the same size, and they're just as likely to boss the Ricefish around!

Now that I'm looking at them a bit closer, they're probably a bit under 1.5", but yeah -- probaby couldn't put too many into a nano tank.


----------

